# antenna help



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Helping brother-in-law install XM in home:

Are there extensions for the antenna? We are having trouble making it work in his two story home. 

I have a wiring plan for his home but just too short of an antenna wire. Any converters to coax yet or that just not technologically possible?

Or just extension for antenna, it looks like very small BNC... 

Thanks in advance...

:hi:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes, there are antenna cable extensions for XM, sorry, at the moment I don't have a link to send you to.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Terk probably sells cabling, you might need inline amps as well depending on the distance your running it.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

I believe that Crutchfield carries an antenna extension for the Delphi. Also, double check its availability on Delphi,s website..
yes just checked it is called SkyFi extensioin kit. It adds 50 feet to the existing antenna cord.
Hope this helps


----------



## Tim (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks for the info Doug- I'm needing that extension also.

I just noticed your location.  How are things at Bistro Ralph?  And could you stop by Rafanelli's and pick me up a case of Zin?


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Hey Tim! Glad I could be of help. So, you seem to know quite a bit about this area. As a matter of fact, Ralph and his wife are friends of mine. And I definitely agree that Rafanelli's Zin is excellent. Did you used to live here, or were you visiting?


----------

